
Show HN: Block time wasting sites (like HN) until Duolingo reviews are done - chillacy
https://unregistered.github.io/will-save/
======
chillacy
I wanted to keep the amount of time I spent browsing the web under control,
and I thought it would be an interesting experiment to use Duolingo reviews as
a currency for that.

If you're also doing Duolingo regularly, give it a shot and let me know how it
works for you!

------
allensallinger
Cool project, really like the DnD flavor of it.

~~~
chillacy
Glad someone else got the reference :)

------
TokyoKid
Holy smokes. Can we get a BlockIFTTT? Block anything if something isn't done.

~~~
chillacy
Probably, what did you have in mind?

